# Cockapoo walking in circles



## Lucynik (Mar 9, 2014)

Help! My 6 year old cockapoo Lucy has always been the friendliest dog! From greeting everyone at the door to always wanting to play, she has been the best addition to our family. In the last few days she has begun pacing in circles, shaking uncontrollably and that tail that never stops wagging, only wags seldom. We took her to the vet and her blood work is normal although they sense something too so they simply referred us for a neurology consult. Any suggestions? I want my Lucy back!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is she sore anywhere? Her back?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Could she have eaten something poisonous? It's all I can think of but would have thought that would show up in blood tests.


----------

